# Sources on Presbyterianism and the rights of Christian people



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2014)

I am looking for sources that discuss the right of Christian people to bring matters of doctrine and discipline to the higher courts of Presbyterian churches (Presbyteries, Synods, General Assemblies). Thanks in advance for your help.

So far, I have Thomas Smyth's _Ecclesiastical Catechism_ and Charles Hodge's _What is Presbyterianism_.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2014)




----------

